# fleas.. best treatment?



## tkat (Jun 12, 2011)

What flea treatment does everyone use? 

I tried using Advantage and Frontline and they don't seem to be working that well on my current cats.

Neither product really seems to be killing the fleas!

I was using Advantage and the next day I'd see the fleas on the coat and I could pick them off, and the fleas would run in circles so I guess they might have been poisoned and stopped biting, but they were still there.

Last night I used Frontline, and some fleas fell off but there still seems to be alot of very much alive fleas on the cats. I can't believe it... it didn't really do much. I'm going to try returning it and think I will go back to Advantage. 

Or does anyone have some better recommendations?

Please no flames about using these type of products, I've seen the damage fleas can do and the risk of these products is worth it (when they work!).


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I found Advantage works really well but it made kitty lethargic for several days.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been wondering about Revolution. It prevents a lot of stuff. Any thoughts on this?

I've used Capstar before. It's kills all the fleas on your pet but doesn't prevent them. It works as long you know what it's supposed to do. They claim you can use it daily but I certainly wouldn't want to.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

When my cats had fleas (from sleeping in the window),I took them to the vet who gave them a pill that killed all the fleas and eggs within a couple hours. I went home, cleaned everything and the next day I started them on frontline Plus (monthly) to keep them away. Worked for us.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Penny135 said:


> When my cats had fleas (from sleeping in the window),I took them to the vet who gave them a pill that killed all the fleas and eggs within a couple hours. I went home, cleaned everything and the next day I started them on frontline Plus (monthly) to keep them away. Worked for us.


That pill sounds like Capstar.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I use advantage II on the kittens. It's worked great, only one of the had fleas and no side effects here.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried Frontline for 2 months, and it worked ok on Pumpkin but horribly on Simone. I had to comb several fleas off of him everyday within 2 weeks of the application. I think Frontline is made so that the fleas die after biting. I just switched them to advantage II (less than 9Ib for Pumpkin and over 9Ib for Simone), and I haven't seen a single flea on them so far.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My vet applied Frontline on Sasha and within 2 hrs the fleas were falling off. By the next day, most had fallen off. After another day or two, no more fleas. He was about 12 weeks old at the time.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I found that Frontline stopped working several years ago. I alternate between Advantage and Revolution. 
Revolution went on first this year and I still had fleas. Advantage went on this time.
I bought the meds yeasterday from the Vet. She told me about Capstar so I bought 4 doses. 2 for my cats and went back out and bought 2 more for the dogs. Within an hour of the dosings the fleas were dropping off. The Vet said, "Give Capstar and then apply the Advantage. Follow up with Capstar in three weeks.
Here is a good link on side affects. Capstar Flea Control for Dogs and Cats - Medi-VEt
Onyx showed no affects at all. Colonel was panting and it cleared up after about 2 hours. Don't know if the panting was from the meds or because it was 85 degrees in the house. It rained and cooled down in the meantime. Dogs no affect at all.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

My two kittens are going through a treatment for lice, lice eggs, & fleas (they came from an outdoor feral cat colony) and the place I take them to uses Revolution. It has worked VERY well so far. Their first treatment took everything but a few eggs off & they still have two more treatments to go & they'll be perfectly clear. I don't know if being small kittens have anything to do with effectiveness, but I love it so far and the place I go only charges $10 for both kittens.


----------

